# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Cheat Engine] Road of The Dead 2 - Money hack, Unlimited Ammo

## Parog

* The game:* Play Road of the Dead 2, a free online game on Kongregate



Once there, load the game and wait for that to finish. Then open up Cheat Engine.




 * How to use these:* 

 Open up Cheat Engine Select the FlashPlayerPlugin process, if there's 2: the bottom one is usually the right one. Scan the value you want to modify. Use the Search Algorithm to find out what number you should scan for. ( IE: If you gold is at 100 and the Search Algorithm is Gold*8+6, what you would search for is 806. ) Modify the value in-game. If it's gold, buy something, if it's health, lose some / heal. Scan for the newly changed value. Repeat step 4 and 5 until you only have 1 result. Modify the value of that address using the same algorithm you used to search.



Hackable Value
Value Type
Search Value Algorithm
Value Resets / Relocates When:

RP (Money)
Double
RP*1
The game is reloaded.







*How to use these:*

Open up Cheat EngineSelect the FlashPlayerPlugin process, if there's 2: the bottom one is usually the right one.Scan for the first line of byte code given.Edit the value of the address(es) you found to the second line of byte code given.

Bytecode Information
Value Type
Byte Code To Search
Byte Code To Replace With
Value Resets / Relocates When:

Unlimited Ammo
Array of byte
66 97 02 c1
66 97 02 02
The game is reloaded.

----------

